# Corte Costituzionale boccia referendum eutanasia e cannabis.



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

*La Corte Costituzionale ha bocciato l'ipotesi di referendum per l'eutanasia*

"A seguito dell'abrogazione, ancorché parziale, della norma sull'omicidio del consenziente, cui il quesito mira, *non sarebbe preservata la tutela minima costituzionalmente necessaria della vita umana, in generale, e con particolare riferimento alle persone deboli e vulnerabili*".

Delusione dei radicali e delle associazioni che avevano raccolto le firme

Dunque non potrà esserci in Italia una legge di iniziativa o voto popolare, potrà essere solo il parlamento eventualmente a legiferare in base alle indicazioni.
Volontà politica che viene puntualmente rinviata non essendoci mai una maggioranza favorevole


Sono altri 7 i quesiti referendari in esame dalla Consulta:

-Cannabis

-Legge Severino

-Custodia cautelare

-Separazione carriere giudici e pm

-Responsabilità civile magistrati

-Candidature libere nel CSM senza firme

-Voto agli avvocati nei consigli giudiziari sulle valutazioni dei magistrati


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La Corte Costituzionale ha bocciato l'ipotesi di referendum per l'eutanasia*
> 
> "A seguito dell'abrogazione, ancorché parziale, della norma sull'omicidio del consenziente, cui il quesito mira, *non sarebbe preservata la tutela minima costituzionalmente necessaria della vita umana, in generale, e con particolare riferimento alle persone deboli e vulnerabili*".
> 
> ...


Incredibile


----------



## Simo98 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Buona fortuna con la destra nella prossima legislatura
Il solo pensiero di prendere (facciamo le corna) la SLA, un cancro o una patologia neurodegenerativa come il Parkinson e dover morire come un vegetale... brividi


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Buona fortuna con la destra nella prossima legislatura
> Il solo pensiero di prendere (facciamo le corna) la SLA, un cancro o la demenza e dover morire come un vegetale... brividi


non c'entra destra o sinistra, hanno governato entrambi anzi più la sinistra, in Italia non lo vuole fare nessuno per la Chiesa.
nei giorni scorsi è stato creato ufficialmente uno schieramento di tutti i partiti in parlamento per boicottarlo ancora


----------



## 7vinte (15 Febbraio 2022)

Molto molto bene


----------



## ARKANA (15 Febbraio 2022)

Finché in italia (stato laico) la chiesa continuerà a dettare legge resteremo fermi al 1200


----------



## Simo98 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non c'entra destra o sinistra, hanno governato entrambi anzi più la sinistra, in Italia non lo vuole fare nessuno per la Chiesa.
> nei giorni scorsi è stato creato ufficialmente uno schieramento di tutti i partiti in parlamento per boicottarlo ancora


Il PD di sinistra non ha nulla, si attaccano solo alle ****** del femminismo LGBTQ e simili
Mi riferivo al pezzo in cui si dice che sarà il parlamento a dover legiferare, considerato che dal 2023 sarà verosimilmente in maggioranza di destra (la nostra destra) questo sarà impossibile


----------



## Simo98 (15 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Molto molto bene


Come si fa ad essere contro l'eutanasia?
Chiedo senza polemica, non ho mai avuto modo di confrontarmi con qualcuno di serio che non sia l'anziano leghista di turno
O c'è di mezzo la religione o non ci sono motivazioni valide, secondo me


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Il PD di sinistra non ha nulla, si attaccano solo alle ****** del femminismo LGBTQ e simili
> Mi riferivo al pezzo in cui si dice che sarà il parlamento a dover legiferare, considerato che dal 2023 sarà verosimilmente in maggioranza di destra (la nostra destra) questo sarà impossibile


mai sentito il termine cattocomunisti ?
pure i comunisti non sono diversi, guarda come sbavano quando il Papa parla dei migranti
anche fuori dal Pd non cambia la situazione


----------



## 7vinte (15 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Come si fa ad essere contro l'eutanasia?
> Chiedo senza polemica, non ho mai avuto modo di confrontarmi con qualcuno di serio che non sia l'anziano leghista di turno
> O c'è di mezzo la religione o non ci sono motivazioni valide, secondo me


Vedi il mio avatar


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Molto molto bene


temevi che potesse vincere il SI al referendum ?


----------



## Simo98 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> temevi che potesse vincere il SI al referendum ?


Avrebbe vinto il SI e di tantissimo
Mio papà è leghista e avrebbe votato si, e sui social se ne leggevano di casi simili. Anche i sondaggi, seppur imprecisi, davano in netto vantaggio il SI
È una questione che va oltre la fede politica, a meno di essere ferventi religiosi (la cui opinione va accettata) non puoi votare NO


----------



## 7vinte (15 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> temevi che potesse vincere il SI al referendum ?


Non so, ma di certo non avrei voluto fare campagna elettorale su un tema così delicato. Poi da contrario sono contento dell'esito


----------



## Viulento (15 Febbraio 2022)

paese da sempre arretrato mentalmente e soggiogato dal cancro della religione a cui augurare il peggio.

amen.


----------



## ARKANA (15 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Avrebbe vinto il SI e di tantissimo
> Mio papà è leghista e avrebbe votato si, e sui social se ne leggevano di casi simili. Anche i sondaggi, seppur imprecisi, davano in netto vantaggio il SI
> È una questione che va oltre la fede politica, a meno di essere ferventi religiosi (la cui opinione va accettata) non puoi votare NO


"La tua libertà finisce dove inizia la mia" quindi la storia che le opinioni di chi crede nella chiesa vanno rispettate riguardo a questo argomento non esiste proprio


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

*Cappato dei radicali:*

"*La Consulta ha bocciato il referendum in nome della tutela delle persone deboli e fragili. 
Io penso che siano proprio loro a non dover subire contro la loro volontà una condizione di sofferenza insopportabile, come una tortura. *
Purtroppo con la bocciatura del referendum significherà per troppe persone dover continuare di subire quel tipo di condizione. 
Questa è una brutta notizia per loro, ma anche per lo stato di salute del nostro paese

*La battaglia però non finisce.* 
Siamo arrivati fin qui con la forza della disobbedienza civile e dei ricorsi in Tribunale, con la forza di chi ha scelto di non voler subire privatamente quella sofferenza. 
Su quella strada continueremo e otterremo questo risultato

*Parole di ipocrisia dopo il silenzio dei leader durante la campagna? 
I vertici dei partiti sono stati zitti, sperando che la Corte costituzionale togliesse le castagne dal fuoco. 
Da destra a sinistra, e soprattutto a sinistra, non hanno speso una parola sul referendum. 
Spero che ora siano in grado di dimostrare di saper fare non una qualunque legge, ma una buona legge. Perché la proposta di legge a prima firma Pd-M5S peggiorerebbe e restringerebbe le libertà che ci sono fino ad esso.* Non abbiamo particolare fiducia, speriamo di essere smentiti ma non stiamo fermi

*Speriamo che almeno sul referendum per la legalizzazione della cannabis il popolo italiano possa essere nella condizione di decidere di votare,* altrimenti si perderebbe una nuova occasione di stagione referendaria, così importante di fronte ad un palazzo così immobile"


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non so, ma di certo non avrei voluto fare campagna elettorale su un tema così delicato. Poi da contrario sono contento dell'esito


non si sono ancora espressi sugli altri e c'è la liberalizzazione delle droghe "leggere" in ballo
anche questo è piuttosto delicato e divisivo


----------



## ARKANA (15 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non so, ma di certo non avrei voluto fare campagna elettorale su un tema così delicato. Poi da contrario sono contento dell'esito


Ma contrario di cosa? È una scelta PERSONALE in cui nessuno avrebbe diritto di metter becco.
Io veramente resto basito, ma come fate ad arrogarvi il diritto di dire cose è giusto o cosa è sbagliato su una scelta così delicata e personale.


----------



## Simo98 (15 Febbraio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> "La tua libertà finisce dove inizia la mia" quindi la storia che le opinioni di chi crede nella chiesa vanno rispettate riguardo a questo argomento non esiste proprio


C'è differenza tra avere un'opinione e ledere la libertà altrui. Il religioso ha il diritto di credere che la vita sia sacra e vada rispettata, ma non ha il diritto di imporre questo concetto sull'ateo

La Corte costituzionale da anni continua a dire che si deve intervenire su questo tema, ha pure assolto varie persone, dettato dei punti da rispettare e adesso se ne escono con questa affermazione. Curioso di saperne di più


----------



## Simo98 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non si sono ancora espressi sugli altri e c'è la liberalizzazione delle droghe "leggere" in ballo
> anche questo è piuttosto delicato e divisivo


Se bocciano pure quello è grave, vuol dire che due temi in cui la stragrande maggioranza degli italiani è favorevole rimarranno inalterati per i prossimi 20/30 anni


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Ci vuole equilibrio, le sensibilità di ciascuno sono diverse e rispettabili. Su un tema tanto delicato serve una legge organica non si può intervenire a colpi di referendum. Purtroppo i nostri politicanti - di ogni colore - per convenienze varie non hanno nessuna intenzione di intervenire.


----------



## Simo98 (15 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vedi il mio avatar


Non ho riconosciuto il personaggio e non lo conosco, sembra una personalità interessante e sicuramente lo approfondirò 

Comunque una cosa che non capisco di "voi" conservatori è che la società va avanti e si evolverà inevitabilmente in una certa direzione. 100 anni fa si era contro la donna o i neri in politica e adesso ci sono, 50 anni contro il divorzio e adesso c'è, 30 anni fa gli omosessuali si dovevano nascondere mentre adesso è completamente sdoganato. Nel 2020 eutanasia e droghe... non serve che dica come sarà tra 20 anni


----------



## ARKANA (15 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> C'è differenza tra avere un'opinione e ledere la libertà altrui. Il religioso ha il diritto di credere che la vita sia sacra e vada rispettata, ma non ha il diritto di imporre questo concetto sull'ateo
> 
> La Corte costituzionale da anni continua a dire che si deve intervenire su questo tema, ha pure assolto varie persone, dettato dei punti da rispettare e adesso se ne escono con questa affermazione. Curioso di saperne di più


Il problema come ho già scritto prima è la chiesa, finché il vaticano continuerà a mettere bocca (e mani) imponendo idee ed ideali non richiesti su certi temi non usciremo mai dal medioevo, fosse per loro l'aborto così come il divorzio sarebbero ancora illegali e anche se fortunatamente in italia non è così, non è così semplice trovare qualcuno che ti aiuti ad abortire.
E quando si parla di chiesa la differenza tra avere un'opinione e ledere la libertà altrui mi dispiace ma non esiste, perchè scrivono "opinione" ma si legge imposizione


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Se bocciano pure quello è grave, vuol dire che due temi in cui la stragrande maggioranza degli italiani è favorevole rimarranno inalterati per i prossimi 20/30 anni


non mi risulta questa stragrande maggioranza sulle droghe, è abbastanza spaccata la situazione
l'ultimo sondaggio che lessi parlò di 58%, ma per esempio l'anno prima 48%
anche Nicola Gratteri da sempre contro la legalizzazione, ha smontato il mito della mafia che ci rimette

penso sia molto più semplice testamento biologico ed eutanasia, perchè tocca tutti, rispetto alla droga o alla prostituzione


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Febbraio 2022)

Abbiamo amato presidente della corte costituzionale, fate voi...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Non ho riconosciuto il personaggio e non lo conosco, sembra una personalità interessante e sicuramente lo approfondirò
> 
> Comunque una cosa che non capisco di "voi" conservatori è che la società va avanti e si evolverà inevitabilmente in una certa direzione. 100 anni fa si era contro la donna o i neri in politica e adesso ci sono, *50 anni contro il divorzio e adesso c'è, 30 anni fa gli omosessuali si dovevano nascondere mentre adesso è completamente sdoganato. Nel 2020 eutanasia e droghe... non serve che dica come sarà tra 20 anni*



Storicamente l' Italia è sempre arrivata in ritardo nella legislazione sociale. E' solo questione di tempo e di classe politica.


----------



## Andris (16 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Abbiamo amato presidente della corte costituzionale, fate voi...


posto comunque ci sono 15 giudici, Amato sarà da valutare molto sui quesiti referendari sulla giustizia
potrebbe esserci il colpo a sorpresa...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Abbiamo amato presidente della corte costituzionale, fate voi...



Questo tematiche tanto personali e delicate vanno regolate con legge organica non affrontate con un referendum. 
La colpa è dei politici di ogni schieramento.


----------



## Simo98 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questo tematiche tanto personali e delicate vanno regolate con legge organica non affrontate con un referendum.
> La colpa è dei politici di ogni schieramento.


Si poteva sempre abrogare quelle parti di articoli e poi obbligare la politica ad intervenire, che è quello che si prefigge anche il referendum sulla cannabis


----------



## Devil man (16 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Buona fortuna con la destra nella prossima legislatura
> Il solo pensiero di prendere (facciamo le corna) la SLA, un cancro o una patologia neurodegenerativa come il Parkinson e dover morire come un vegetale... brividi


hai sempre la scelta di suicidarti prima


----------



## sunburn (16 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredibile


Eh purtroppo era abbastanza scontato. La mia fidanzata è giurista e già all’inizio della raccolta firme mi aveva spiegato per filo e per segno perché c’erano zero speranze che il quesito venisse approvato dalla Corte costituzionale.


----------



## Simo98 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> hai sempre la scelta di suicidarti prima



Non è facile, perché c'è sempre la speranza che tu possa essere quello su 1 milione che sopravvive 30 anni dalla malattia. Aspetti aspetti e ti ritrovi non più in grado 
Molti poi hanno figli e famigliari, preferirebbero morire quando sono entrati nella fase terminale, non prima


sunburn ha scritto:


> Eh purtroppo era abbastanza scontato. La mia fidanzata è giurista e già all’inizio della raccolta firme mi aveva spiegato per filo e per segno perché c’erano zero speranze che il quesito venisse approvato dalla Corte costituzionale.


Leggendo in giro effettivamente sto vedendo come c'erano diverse problematiche nell'eliminare quelle parti di comma
Mi chiedo allora il comitato cosa pensasse quando hanno redatto il testo, dato che ora dovranno passare anni prima di avere una qualche novità


----------



## darden (16 Febbraio 2022)

Al netto della validità o meno del quesito del referendum, questo è un tema che uno stato veramente laico dovrebbe affrontare.. e invece la politica dimostra la solita arroganza di uno stato che si professa laico, ma in realtà non lo è.


----------



## Andris (16 Febbraio 2022)

*4 quesiti referendari sulla giustizia sono stati ammessi dalla Corte Costituzionale

Pochi minuti fa in diretta no alla cannabis e alla responsabilità civile dei magistrati*

Ansa


----------



## 7vinte (16 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *i quesiti referendari sulla giustizia sono stati ammessi dalla Corte Costituzionale*
> 
> Ansa


Tranne quello sulla responsabilità civile. 
Bocciato quello sulla cannabis


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Febbraio 2022)

trovo abbastanza raccapricciante, oltre che medioevale, che uno Stato si erga sul piedistallo e si attribuisca il diritto di decidere della tua vita. Siamo veramente il terzo mondo


----------



## Andris (16 Febbraio 2022)

comunque sembra ci siano anche problemi per come vengono proposte le modifiche, quando ti rivolgi alla Corte Costituzionale devi ponderare tutto perchè un errore di forma diviene sostanza e devi calibrare tutto
puoi anche partire da una posizione condivisibile, ma se non valuti bene passi nel torto

in rete si leggono da ieri ipotesi comunque gravi, cioè che una persona che aiuta a suicidare uno indebitato avrebbe rischiato di passarla liscia così come l'apertura alla coltivazione di altre droghe oltre la mariuana


----------



## Simo98 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Anche quello della responsabilità civile quindi inammissibile, ed era il più interessante. Bene, gli altri referendum potete già annullarli per mancato raggiungimento del quorum


----------



## Andris (16 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Anche quello della responsabilità civile quindi inammissibile, ed era il più interessante. Bene, gli altri referendum potete già annullarli per mancato raggiungimento del quorum


tra gli altri 5 ce ne sono 3 nella riforma Cartabia, quindi prevedo che Pd-M5s si limiteranno all'approvazione della legge boicottando indirettamente l'azione della destra e dei radicali che hanno raccolto le firme sulla giustizia


----------



## Simo98 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque sembra ci siano anche problemi per come vengono proposte le modifiche, quando ti rivolgi alla Corte Costituzionale devi ponderare tutto perchè un errore di forma diviene sostanza e devi calibrare tutto
> puoi anche partire da una posizione condivisibile, ma se non valuti bene passi nel torto
> 
> in rete si leggono da ieri ipotesi comunque gravi, cioè che una persona che aiuta a suicidare uno indebitato avrebbe rischiato di passarla liscia così come l'apertura alla coltivazione di altre droghe oltre la mariuana



Probabilmente sono temi che non si possono modificare con un referendum di tipo abrogativo. Funzionano se devi togliere un reato nel suo complesso, ad esempio l'aborto o il divorzio 
Vedremo, gli esperti adesso se ne usciranno con le spiegazioni


----------



## Zenos (16 Febbraio 2022)

Bocciati anche cannabis e responsabilità civile dei giudici.sempre detto siamo falliti ma 30 anni fa.


----------



## Andris (16 Febbraio 2022)

*Giuliano Amato: *

"Mi ha ferito sentirmi dire che non conosciamo la sofferenza, ha ferito tutti noi
* Ma l'omicidio del consenziente prevede casi diversi rispetto l'eutanasia.

Non è stato presentato alcun referendum sulla eutanasia, ma un referendum sull'omicidio del consenziente, che si occupa anche di chi non è malato o di chi soffre"*


----------



## Andris (16 Febbraio 2022)

*Giuliano Amato:

"Il referendum sulla responsabilità diretta dei magistrati sarebbe innovativo e non abrogativo."*


----------



## Zenos (16 Febbraio 2022)

Giuliani Amato,quello del prelievo forzoso sui conto correnti il sabato.rendiamoci conto.


----------



## Simo98 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Bisogna capire se le parole del presidente della corte sono delle scuse o se è effettivamente così. Generare un vuoto legislativo è ancora peggio di non avere un determinato diritto
Se grazie al referendum veramente si poteva uccidere chiunque lo volesse, o se si potesse coltivare la coca cola, hanno avuto tutte le ragioni per bocciarlo


----------



## Simo98 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Giuliani Amato,quello del prelievo forzoso sui conto correnti il sabato.rendiamoci conto.


Dai sono in 15 in totale, non è lui a decidere tutto
Sull'eutanasia sono da anni che dicono di legalizzarla, non ne farei una questione di giudici vecchi e conservatori


----------



## 7vinte (16 Febbraio 2022)

Annuncio già i miei voti (contento per bocciatura cannabis e eutanasia, triste per responsabilità civile)

Legge Severino-SI
Separazione delle Carriere-SI
Equa Valutazione Giudici-SI
Elezione CSM-SI
Custodia Cautelare-Indeciso forse NO


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Annuncio già i miei voti (contento per bocciatura cannabis e eutanasia, triste per responsabilità civile)
> 
> Legge Severino-SI
> Separazione delle Carriere-SI
> ...


Sono tutti referendum in cui non si raggiungerà mai il 50% dei voti a meno di accorpamento con le amministrative. In ogni caso voterò tutti si

Goduria massima per il no al referendum sulla cannabis, che si è rivelato essere un pretesto per dare il via libera alle droghe pesanti. Fumassero meno forse imparerebbero a scrivere i quesiti. Mai e poi mai in uno stato civile invece di combattere la droga questa si rende legale. Una finta legalità in cambio di un attentato alla salute e sicurezza pubblica. No grazie


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Annuncio già i miei voti (contento per bocciatura cannabis e eutanasia, triste per responsabilità civile)
> 
> Legge Severino-SI
> Separazione delle Carriere-SI
> ...



curioso che qualcuno si dichiari contro Cannabis e Eutanasia. Perché ?


----------



## Simo98 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> curioso che qualcuno si dichiari contro Cannabis e Eutanasia. Perché ?


Religione
Comunque sulla cannabis il paese è parecchio spaccato, non sono così sicuro sarebbe passato, se non per un voto in massa di under 30
Sull'eutanasia avrebbe vinto il SI e di tanto


----------



## __king george__ (16 Febbraio 2022)

fanno veramente schifo

su questa cosa sono un integralista

non esiste che uno non abbia nemmeno il diritto di decidere quando vuole smettere di vivere

obbligare una persona a vivere e soffrire per forza equivale alla tortura

le cure palliative e la terapia del dolore in tanti casi te la puoi ficcare nel...

come disse dj Fabo "provate a farvi legare immobili a un letto con una benda nera sugli occhi 24h al giorno per tutta la vita..e poi mi direte" lo disse alle Iene


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Febbraio 2022)

ora che oltre all'eutanasia è stato bocciato anche quello sulla cannabis i 4 quesiti sulla giustizia non passeranno a causa del quorum


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Febbraio 2022)

Soddisfatto per la bocciatura della cannabis, contrarissimo.

L'eutanasia invece è una questione spinosissima su cui non ho mai ben capito io stesso da che parte mi trovo. Questione etica e morale che non si può liquidare con un post sul forum, non entro nel merito.

Sui referendum della giustizia non so una mazza, mi informerò.
So solamente che la giustizia in questo paese fa schifo e ne è uno dei cancri, quindi valuterò bene i testi per capire cosa devo votare e cosa può essere utile per migliorarla.


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La Corte Costituzionale ha bocciato l'ipotesi di referendum per l'eutanasia*
> 
> "A seguito dell'abrogazione, ancorché parziale, della norma sull'omicidio del consenziente, cui il quesito mira, *non sarebbe preservata la tutela minima costituzionalmente necessaria della vita umana, in generale, e con particolare riferimento alle persone deboli e vulnerabili*".
> 
> ...


Se uno vuole l'eutanasia basta spararsi dosi su dosi di vaccini, magari con questa modalità anche i politici sono d'accordo.


----------



## jumpy65 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> curioso che qualcuno si dichiari contro Cannabis e Eutanasia. Perché ?


Sono praticamente sempre d'accordo con te sui temi calcistici ma su questi temi no.
Il quesito non era sull'eutanasia ma sul suicidio assistito. Cioè lo stato dovrebbe assistere chiunque voglia suicidarsi magari per una temporanea depressione. Non sarò mai a favore di questa cosa. Si deve lottare per far trovare la gioia di vivere a chi vuol farla finita non aiutarlo a morire. Per l'eutanasia è un altro discorso e se ne può discutere. Ma non è il tema del referendum.
Per la cannabis trovo senza senso che venga legalizzata una sostanza pericolosa per le cellule cerebrali. E non si parla di quantità, anche in modica quantità. Giustificazioni per una legge del genere non ne trovo. Non ditemi che non è vero perché ci sono pazienti nei reparti psichiatrici che perdono il lume della ragione per uso di droghe leggere. Sono un conservatore, un proibizionista, un antiquato...credo di si.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Sull'eutanasia penso che sia una questione troppo delicata da farci un referendum e deve metterci la faccia lo stato per fare una legge, visti anche i tanti casi passati. 

Sulla cannabis, direi che vanno bene le leggi attuali, anzi io proibirei la vendita di alcuni alcolici che sono pericolosi come la droga, a livello di collettività.


----------



## jumpy65 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Soddisfatto per la bocciatura della cannabis, contrarissimo.
> 
> L'eutanasia invece è una questione spinosissima su cui non ho mai ben capito io stesso da che parte mi trovo. Questione etica e morale che non si può liquidare con un post sul forum, non entro nel merito.
> 
> ...


Magari fosse sull'eutanasia. Questo era omicidio assistito del consenziente, senza motivazioni legate a malattie terminali. 
Anche sulla cannabis sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ovviamente si può essere d''accordo o meno con le decisioni della Corte Costituzionale ma non si deve pretendere che si sostituisca a politici inetti.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Febbraio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Magari fosse sull'eutanasia. Questo era omicidio assistito del consenziente, senza motivazioni legate a malattie terminali.
> Anche sulla cannabis sono d'accordo con te


Al di là di questo, io ho i brividi a votare per queste cose. Si tratta pur sempre di morti di una persona. Sono questioni troppo "elevate". Lo stato deve avere il coraggio di fare una legge a riguardo, condivisibile o meno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Febbraio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Sono praticamente sempre d'accordo con te sui temi calcistici ma su questi temi no.
> Il quesito non era sull'eutanasia ma sul suicidio assistito. Cioè lo stato dovrebbe assistere chiunque voglia suicidarsi magari per una temporanea depressione. Non sarò mai a favore di questa cosa. Si deve lottare per far trovare la gioia di vivere a chi vuol farla finita non aiutarlo a morire. Per l'eutanasia è un altro discorso e se ne può discutere. Ma non è il tema del referendum.
> Per la cannabis trovo senza senso che venga legalizzata una sostanza pericolosa per le cellule cerebrali. E non si parla di quantità, anche in modica quantità. Giustificazioni per una legge del genere non ne trovo. Non ditemi che non è vero perché ci sono pazienti nei reparti psichiatrici che perdono il lume della ragione per uso di droghe leggere. Sono un conservatore, un proibizionista, un antiquato...credo di si.


No aspetta, ma la mia era una domanda non una presa di posizione. Per il resto io non uso cannabis e nella vita l ho solo provata come tutti da giovanissimo, ma a quanto lèggevo ieri non c’è un solo trattato o articolo medico a supporto della tesi cannabis= morte cerebrale.
Poi oh, facessero come vogliono a me non cambia nulla.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> curioso che qualcuno si dichiari contro Cannabis e Eutanasia. Perché


Sull'eutanasia per questioni religiose di visione dello Stato.
Sulla cannabis non sono un integralista contrario, ma ecco, diciamo che già l'alcol fa male, se lo stato legittimo la cannabis si rischia di peggiorare la situazione, ma ripeto il tema non mi interessa


----------



## Baba (16 Febbraio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Sono praticamente sempre d'accordo con te sui temi calcistici ma su questi temi no.
> Il quesito non era sull'eutanasia ma sul suicidio assistito. Cioè lo stato dovrebbe assistere chiunque voglia suicidarsi magari per una temporanea depressione. Non sarò mai a favore di questa cosa. Si deve lottare per far trovare la gioia di vivere a chi vuol farla finita non aiutarlo a morire. Per l'eutanasia è un altro discorso e se ne può discutere. Ma non è il tema del referendum.
> Per la cannabis trovo senza senso che venga legalizzata una sostanza pericolosa per le cellule cerebrali. E non si parla di quantità, anche in modica quantità. Giustificazioni per una legge del genere non ne trovo. Non ditemi che non è vero perché ci sono pazienti nei reparti psichiatrici che perdono il lume della ragione per uso di droghe leggere. Sono un conservatore, un proibizionista, un antiquato...credo di si.


Non si tratta di suicidi per una temporanea depressione. Molte domande vengono rifiutate e spesso ci sono diversi incontri prima dell’atto finale. Si tratta di professionisti che sanno distinguere una persona che ha una depressione temporanea da una che non ha più speranze. Funziona così nei Paesi dove è già presente questa pratica.


----------



## mil77 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Religione
> Comunque sulla cannabis il paese è parecchio spaccato, non sono così sicuro sarebbe passato, se non per un voto in massa di under 30
> Sull'eutanasia avrebbe vinto il SI e di tanto


Nessuno dei due referendum sarebbe arrivato al quorum....come praticamente sempre, a neno di farli coincidere con delle elezioni...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Febbraio 2022)

Hanno segato pure quello sulla responsabilità civile dei magistrati. Chissà come mai


----------



## Simo98 (16 Febbraio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Nessuno dei due referendum sarebbe arrivato al quorum....come praticamente sempre, a neno di farli coincidere con delle elezioni...


Non penso sai, sono due temi cari a molti soprattutto tra i giovanissimi, che in genere sono quelli che votano di meno nella popolazione


----------



## jumpy65 (16 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Al di là di questo, io ho i brividi a votare per queste cose. Si tratta pur sempre di morti di una persona. Sono questioni troppo "elevate". Lo stato deve avere il coraggio di fare una legge a riguardo, condivisibile o meno.
> 
> 
> > Sono d'accordo


----------



## mil77 (16 Febbraio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ma contrario di cosa? È una scelta PERSONALE in cui nessuno avrebbe diritto di metter becco.
> Io veramente resto basito, ma come fate ad arrogarvi il diritto di dire cose è giusto o cosa è sbagliato su una scelta così delicata e personale.


Penso che se scrivi così non hai letto il quesito del referendum...qui l'eutanasia, x cui sono assolutamente favorevole, non c'entra nulla...il quesito del referendum era sull'omicidio di un consenziente che e una cosa totalmente è assolutamente diversa. X decidere su una cosa così importante non basta certo un referendum con un quesito fatto con il culo, ci vuole una legge fatta dal parlamento


----------



## mil77 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di suicidi per una temporanea depressione. Molte domande vengono rifiutate e spesso ci sono diversi incontri prima dell’atto finale. Si tratta di professionisti che sanno distinguere una persona che ha una depressione temporanea da una che non ha più speranze. Funziona così nei Paesi dove è già presente questa pratica.


Si ma se passava questo quesito chiunque e x qualsiasi motivo poteva fare il cosiddetto suicidio assistito senza alcun controllo


----------



## ARKANA (16 Febbraio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Penso che se scrivi così non hai letto il quesito del referendum...qui l'eutanasia, x cui sono assolutamente favorevole, non c'entra nulla...il quesito del referendum era sull'omicidio di un consenziente che e una cosa totalmente è assolutamente diversa. X decidere su una cosa così importante non basta certo un referendum con un quesito fatto con il culo, ci vuole una legge fatta dal parlamento


Poco cambia onestamente, forse sono troppo liberale, ma penso che se per un qualsiasi motivo uno voglia porre fine alla sua vita è liberissimo di farlo, chi sono io (tu/gli altri) per dire se uno può o non può decidere di morire come e quando vuole? E comunque se uno vuole uccidersi lo può fare lo stesso eh, non è che siccome ora non passa questa da da domani non ci saranno più suicidi, poi ovvio che si cerca di far ragionare il soggetto in questione, però come ho già detto se una persona pensa che la sua vita non sia degna di essere vissuta e vuole porre fine alla sua esistenza liberissimo di farlo nel miglior modo possibile


----------



## sunburn (16 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Leggendo in giro effettivamente sto vedendo come c'erano diverse problematiche nell'eliminare quelle parti di comma
> Mi chiedo allora il comitato cosa pensasse quando hanno redatto il testo, dato che ora dovranno passare anni prima di avere una qualche novità


Sinceramente io non ho le competenze giuridiche per dire se i promotori avessero una qualche ragionevole speranza che il quesito passasse.
In ogni caso, ho apprezzato che almeno ci abbiano provato(io ho firmato, anche se da come mi era stata spiegata non c’erano possibilità). Vedremo se almeno servirà a smuovere le acque.
L’ipocrisia per cui si può legittimamente rifiutare un intervento salvavita ma si è costretti a essere come dei vegetali perché non si è avuta la “fortuna” di morire sul colpo la trovo inaccettabile.


----------



## Simo98 (16 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sinceramente io non ho le competenze giuridiche per dire se i promotori avessero una qualche ragionevole speranza che il quesito passasse.
> In ogni caso, ho apprezzato che almeno ci abbiano provato(io ho firmato, anche se da come mi era stata spiegata non c’erano possibilità). Vedremo se almeno servirà a smuovere le acque.
> L’ipocrisia per cui si può legittimamente rifiutare un intervento salvavita ma si è costretti a essere come dei vegetali perché non si è avuta la “fortuna” di morire sul colpo la trovo inaccettabile.



Il problema dei post incidenti/traumi/interventi chirurgici si può evitare con il testamento biologico, dichiarando di non voler subire determinati trattamenti (es: ventilazione assistita in caso di paralisi cervicale)


----------



## mil77 (16 Febbraio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Poco cambia onestamente, forse sono troppo liberale, ma penso che se per un qualsiasi motivo uno voglia porre fine alla sua vita è liberissimo di farlo, chi sono io (tu/gli altri) per dire se uno può o non può decidere di morire come e quando vuole? E comunque se uno vuole uccidersi lo può fare lo stesso eh, non è che siccome ora non passa questa da da domani non ci saranno più suicidi, poi ovvio che si cerca di far ragionare il soggetto in questione, però come ho già detto se una persona pensa che la sua vita non sia degna di essere vissuta e vuole porre fine alla sua esistenza liberissimo di farlo nel miglior modo possibile


Ripeto forse non ti è chiara la norma...se uno vuole uccidersi si uccide e si suicida non mette di mezzo gli altri....con questa norma vorrebbe dire che se un tuo amico di chiede di ammazzarlo perché lo ha lasciato la fidanzata e tu lo ammazzi poi tu non vai in galera....sarebbe una cosa da pazzi, quasi una liberalizzazione dell'omicidio


----------



## ARKANA (16 Febbraio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ripeto forse non ti è chiara la norma...se uno vuole uccidersi si uccide e si suicida non mette di mezzo gli altri....con questa norma vorrebbe dire che se un tuo amico di chiede di ammazzarlo perché lo ha lasciato la fidanzata e tu lo ammazzi poi tu non vai in galera....sarebbe una cosa da pazzi, quasi una liberalizzazione dell'omicidio


Stai estremizzando e banalizzando la questione portando le stesse motivazioni di pillon.
Se uno in salute si vuole uccidere non ha bisogno dell'aiuto di nessuno, ci sono 10000 modi fai da te, è palese che la questione sia rivolta a chi (come nel caso di dj fabo) non sarebbe in grado a farlo da solo e allo stesso tempo non vorebbe far passare guai legali a chi potrebbe aiutarlo a compiere le sue volontà, volontà che per via delle sue condizioni da solo non sarebbe in grado di realizzare.


----------



## Andris (16 Febbraio 2022)

dopo le parole di Amato si parla di "non è eutanasia", da ieri fino al pomeriggio tutti i media parlavano di referendum eutanasia bocciato per cui l'indignazione popolare
c'è stata cattiva informazione


----------



## mil77 (17 Febbraio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Stai estremizzando e banalizzando la questione portando le stesse motivazioni di pillon.
> Se uno in salute si vuole uccidere non ha bisogno dell'aiuto di nessuno, ci sono 10000 modi fai da te, è palese che la questione sia rivolta a chi (come nel caso di dj fabo) non sarebbe in grado a farlo da solo e allo stesso tempo non vorebbe far passare guai legali a chi potrebbe aiutarlo a compiere le sue volontà, volontà che per via delle sue condizioni da solo non sarebbe in grado di realizzare.


Non sto estremizzando ne banalizzando. Fosse passata quella norma sai quanti assassini si sarebbero difesi dicendo di avere il consenso. Non è assolutamente palese che la norma fosse rivolta a casi tipo di Fabo, non c'era scritto da nessuna parte. Il quesito era solo x togliere la pena e chi uccide un consenziente e basta. Per i casi come dj fabo va fatta una legge in parlamento che deve individuare nel modo più preciso possibile i casi di applicazione (malattia, infortuni, invalidità permanente maggiore dell'80%) e soprattutto va individuato l'iter per poter procedere (colloqui con specialisti, tempistiche precise dopo l'espressione del consenso)


----------



## mil77 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dopo le parole di Amato si parla di "non è eutanasia", da ieri fino al pomeriggio tutti i media parlavano di referendum eutanasia bocciato per cui l'indignazione popolare
> c'è stata cattiva informazione


Cattiva informazione e soprattutto volontà di chi ha proposto il quesito si rimanere molto nell'ambiguo e nel generico


----------



## jumpy65 (17 Febbraio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Cattiva informazione e soprattutto volontà di chi ha proposto il quesito si rimanere molto nell'ambiguo e nel generico


A mio parere non poteva essere oggetto di un referendum abrogativo. Hanno pensato di togliere 3 parole a una legge esistente che punisce l'omicidio del consenziente depenalizzando di fatto il reato. Sempre a mio parere, inammissibile.


----------



## kekkopot (17 Febbraio 2022)

Che paese retrogado. Mi vien voglia di andar via. E credo ci penserò seriamente


----------



## Dexter (17 Febbraio 2022)

Non quoto nessuno perché mi cadono le braccia. É come col covid: mentre l Italia spera nella quarta dose, altrove allentano tutto...mentre in Italia bocciano  eutanasia e cannabis, superi il confine in più o meno tutte le direzioni ed é lecito. Sempre in ritardo, sempre ritardati: poi non chiedetevi perché nel mondo siamo visti in una certa maniera. Basta guardare fuori dalla propria provincetta, da cui qualcuno non é mai uscito.


----------



## Andris (17 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Che paese retrogado. Mi vien voglia di andar via. E credo ci penserò seriamente


ci sono motivi più impellenti per espatriare rispetto a non farsi le canne prendendole al tabaccaio...
per la morte se ne parla quando la vecchiaia e la malattia ci porrà dinanzi la questione...


----------



## Dexter (17 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dopo le parole di Amato si parla di "non è eutanasia", da ieri fino al pomeriggio tutti i media parlavano di referendum eutanasia bocciato per cui l'indignazione popolare
> c'è stata cattiva informazione


Amato dice che il testo parla di omicidio e che quello sulla cannabis legittima la coltivazione di droghe pesanti. Praticamente non si é neanche discusso della tematiche: bocciato tutto a priori per "i testi sbagliati"


----------



## Dexter (17 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci sono motivi più impellenti per espatriare rispetto a non farsi le canne prendendole al tabaccaio...


Il testo parlava di coltivazione di un massimo di 3-5 piante (non ricordo), non di negozi fisici (come nel resto del mondo)


----------



## kekkopot (17 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci sono motivi più impellenti per espatriare rispetto a non farsi le canne prendendole al tabaccaio...


In primis non fumo canne ne sigarette. Quindi puoi evitare questo tipo di commenti se non sai con chi parli.
In secondo luogo espatrierei per la mentalità retrogada dell’Italiano medio e della classe politica oltre che per la magistratura corrotta.
In terzo luogo il mio commento era riferito in primis all’eutanasia. Ma non ti nego che Anche se non sono un fumatore preferisco che chi lo sia (e lo continuerà ad essere anche con questa bocciatura) compri la cannabis al tabaccaio. O tu preferisci finanziare ancora le mafie invece che far entrare soldi nelle casse dello stato che sono perennemente in rosso?
Ti dirò , fosse per me legalizzerei anche la prostituzione piuttosto che finanziare la criminalità…


----------



## Giofa (17 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Amato dice che il testo parla di omicidio e che quello sulla cannabis legittima la coltivazione di droghe pesanti. Praticamente non si é neanche discusso della tematiche: bocciato tutto a priori per "i testi sbagliati"


Eh ma scusa ma è quello il loro compito, se vi è un vizio di forma non si entra nel merito. Non è che Amato possa dire "avete scritto a cavolo ma ho capito il senso quindi continuate pure"


----------



## Dexter (17 Febbraio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Eh ma scusa ma è quello il loro compito, se vi è un vizio di forma non si entra nel merito. Non è che Amato possa dire "avete scritto a cavolo ma ho capito il senso quindi continuate pure"


I vizi di forma, casualmente, su proposte che non voteranno mai... sicuramente con un testo migliore, corretto, sarebbe passato tutto no? Ci riprovassero allora, ma ho il presentimento che non tenteranno nuovamente, chissà perché...


----------



## Andris (17 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> In primis non fumo canne ne sigarette. Quindi puoi evitare questo tipo di commenti se non sai con chi parli.
> In secondo luogo espatrierei per la mentalità retrogada dell’Italiano medio e della classe politica oltre che per la magistratura corrotta.
> In terzo luogo il mio commento era riferito in primis all’eutanasia. Ma non ti nego che Anche se non sono un fumatore preferisco che chi lo sia (e lo continuerà ad essere anche con questa bocciatura) compri la cannabis al tabaccaio. O tu preferisci finanziare ancora le mafie invece che far entrare soldi nelle casse dello stato che sono perennemente in rosso?
> Ti dirò , fosse per me legalizzerei anche la prostituzione piuttosto che finanziare la criminalità…


non importa se non fumi, era un intervento sarcastico che mi hai messo sul piatto d'argento...non te la prendere su
per l'eutanasia avevo aggiunto sotto, non hai fatto in tempo a leggere


----------



## mil77 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Amato dice che il testo parla di omicidio e che quello sulla cannabis legittima la coltivazione di droghe pesanti. Praticamente non si é neanche discusso della tematiche: bocciato tutto a priori per "i testi sbagliati"


Beh i quesiti referendari erano quelli...la colpa è di chi li ha proposti così....se si vuole veramente cambiare bisogna fare le leggi non i referendum....


----------



## Dexter (17 Febbraio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh i quesiti referendari erano quelli...la colpa è di chi li ha proposti così....se si vuole veramente cambiare bisogna fare le leggi non i referendum....


Ehm si, bisogna fare le leggi...mamma mia.......


----------



## sunburn (17 Febbraio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non sto estremizzando ne banalizzando. Fosse passata quella norma sai quanti assassini si sarebbero difesi dicendo di avere il consenso. Non è assolutamente palese che la norma fosse rivolta a casi tipo di Fabo, non c'era scritto da nessuna parte. Il quesito era solo x togliere la pena e chi uccide un consenziente e basta.


È vero che si sarebbero create dalle lacune, ma non è esattamente come dici. Già ora per passare da omicidio volontario a omicidio del consenziente(punito meno severamente) sono previsti dei paletti specifichi, tra cui la prova del consenso.
Non è che se tu e io guardiamo la partita insieme e io dico “oddio entra Krunic, voglio morire!” allora è omicidio del consenziente invece che omicidio volontario…



mil77 ha scritto:


> Per i casi come dj fabo va fatta una legge in parlamento che deve individuare nel modo più preciso possibile i casi di applicazione (malattia, infortuni, invalidità permanente maggiore dell'80%) e soprattutto va individuato l'iter per poter procedere (colloqui con specialisti, tempistiche precise dopo l'espressione del consenso)


Questo assolutamente sì. Abbiamo già la strada tracciata da una sentenza della Corte costituzionale, mi sembra del 2019, ma evidentemente manca la volontà politica di approvare un legge che valga per tutti e non solo per chi ha la possibilità economica di sostenere spese legali onerosissime.


----------



## Dexter (17 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> È vero che si sarebbero create dalle lacune, ma non è esattamente come dici. Già ora per passare da omicidio volontario a omicidio del consenziente(punito meno severamente) sono previsti dei paletti specifichi, tra cui la prova del consenso.
> Non è che se tu e io guardiamo la partita insieme e io dico “oddio entra Krunic, voglio morire!” allora è omicidio del consenziente invece che omicidio volontario…
> 
> 
> Questo assolutamente sì. Abbiamo già la strada tracciata da una sentenza della Corte costituzionale, mi sembra del 2019, ma evidentemente manca la volontà politica di approvare un legge che valga per tutti e non solo per chi ha la possibilità economica di sostenere spese legali onerosissime.


L hai detta tu stessa la motivazione della bocciatura: manca la volontà politica. Inutile stare a scervellarsi sui vizi di forma suvvia... vogliono fare passare due bocciature medievali per errori di forma


----------



## sunburn (17 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> L hai detta tu stessa la motivazione della bocciatura: manca la volontà politica. Inutile stare a scervellarsi sui vizi di forma suvvia... vogliono fare passare due bocciature medievali per errori di forma


Mah, non saprei. Sulla questione dell’eutanasia, che io sappia, la Corte costituzionale è favorevole a una regolamentazione. Un paio di anni fa in una sentenza ha anche invitato il Parlamento a provvedere.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Febbraio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> *A mio parere non poteva essere oggetto di un referendum abrogativo. Hanno pensato di togliere 3 parole a una legge esistente che punisce l'omicidio del consenziente depenalizzando di fatto il reato.* Sempre a mio parere, inammissibile.


Anche per me.
Qui si sta trattando la questione solo dal punto di vista morale ed etico, senza considerare i limiti di questa proposta.


----------



## mil77 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ehm si, bisogna fare le leggi...mamma mia.......


Sinceramente non capisco la risposta...hai altre soluzioni? Perché a parte fare leggi specifiche io non ne vedo....


----------

